
Classes, styles, conflicts: The biological realm of LaTeX [pdf] (2010) - lordgrenville
https://www.tug.org/TUGboat/tb31-2/tb98verna.pdf
======
xvilka
I hope the Tectonic[1] rewrite[2] in pure Rust will help to modernize the TeX
and help it to evolve even faster (due to more modular structure).

[1] [https://tectonic-typesetting.github.io/en-US/](https://tectonic-
typesetting.github.io/en-US/)

[2] [http://github.com/crlf0710/tectonic](http://github.com/crlf0710/tectonic)

------
graycat
LaTeX and "conflicts"? I'd been a long time and very happy TeX user, got the
LaTeX manuals, and guessed that there would be _problems_ , maybe even bugs.
So, I just stayed with TeX. To me TeX seems fine!

~~~
a9h74j
Likewise. I've always limited myself to TeX, including my own preprocessor.
After looking at the article I am glad--for myself, not for the apparent state
of the LaTeX ecosystem.

~~~
graycat
Birds of a feather. I wrote about 200 macros for TeX. So, I have table of
contents, cross references, simple lists, unordered lists, ordered lists,
business cards, ways to put TeX output on figures imported into a TeX
document, etc. The spell checker Aspell that came with the TeX distribution I
use is my favorite spell checker for everything!

I REALLY like TeX.

